# Photos



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Having problems uploading photos. 

Tried the same way as usual. It loads and disappears on posting.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

red oak said:


> Having problems uploading photos.
> 
> Tried the same way as usual. It loads and disappears on posting.


Stop uploading and get a photobucket account. Load your pics there and link them using the yellow icon that looks like a couple mountains with a sun.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

@red oak What browser/device are you using? 

Niall


----------

